# Peculiar Chicken



## smokyokie (Sep 11, 2007)

The Okette and I tested out the Peculiar Apple Butter Q sauce that I posted the other day .  We tried it out on some direct/indirect/direct yardbird.  It was better than we imagined it would be.  I don't think we'll need to be buying any more Sweet Baby Ray's.  Here's a pic just in time for lunch.  I'd sure like to know where I could go to get something like it for lunch.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2007)

Tim, that looks great!!  Good thing that I'm eating a really late breakfast!


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2007)

looks really good. Might have to give it a try. We use the sweet baby ray's quite a bit.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great, but it tasted just like my monitor.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my god ... just slobbered all over my laptop.  That looks delicious.  Thank You !


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks awesome Tim!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

Ooooooooooooo yummy! Bet that'd be good on ribs and ham too!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmm .. so you think you got something there huh? There's only one way to really know for sure... You're gonna have to make up a batch and send every one of us a good sized sample.

Ohhh and I know where you live, don't be thinkin you can get out of it either 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good looking stuff Okie. I gotta try it out.


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have enough raw materials for that, but I think you know someone that does.


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 11, 2007)

ahhh.. it's just chicken... blah... Now beef or pork I'd really be perked up for.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 11, 2007)

Catfish, it ain't Sweet Baby Ray's. Not by a LONG shot.
It's a BBQ sauce made with my "homemade in a 30 gallon copper kettle over an open fire, stirred ALL day, using my granny's recipe" apple butter.
Which, I must say, puts all other apple butter in the shade. And I mean it.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 11, 2007)

Tim, you are killing me.


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, Ithought we were talking about the sauce, sorry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







I'll testify!

  Then step into the kitchen and whip up some sauce!

Seriously though, let it rest in the icebox for a couple days before you use it.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 12, 2007)

The sauce is this morning's project. Then to the Apple Mkt. to pick up 3 whole clux, on sale. Packer briskets on sale also. And boneless pork chops.
I can see it comin' and I know it's gonna be good!!!!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Tim could you elaborate a bit on the line I highlighted please? Just want to be sure what you mean.


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2007)

The Okette and I tested out the Peculiar Apple Butter Q sauce that I posted the other day . We tried it out on some direct/indirect/direct yardbird. It was better than we imagined it would be. I don't think we'll need to be buying any more Sweet Baby Ray's. Here's a pic just in time for lunch. I'd sure like to know where I could go to get something like it for lunch.


never mant it was just sayin I also use the ray's and might have to switch if another ray user loves it that much. Oh and I like the pics of making apple butter. Always wondered how it was made. I love the stuff myself.


----------

